# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Blero

## Davius

Nje kengetar i ri ne skenen e muzikes kosovare, jeton ne Suedi por veprimarine e muzikes e zhvillon ne Kosove. U be i njohur me kengen Kthehu ti e cila po ashtu ka edhe nje version ne gjuhen angleze.

Eshte kengetar qe premton dhe sjelle vlera te reja ne muziken shqiptare.

Ky eshte albumi i tij i pare, shihe imazhin....

----------


## Davius

* Blero feat. Memli / Can't You See *  

[Part 1] 
Oh baby can't you see 
I need you, come with me 
Something is telling me that you be the way I do 
I want you close to me 
My heart is telling me 
I hate the fact that I love you 
I feel blue 


[Bridge] 
And you know I'm (in) love with you 
I always think about you 
Baby I be going crazy cause I'm missing you 


[Chorus 2x] 
Can't you see we were meant to be, baby 
I want to be with you baby 
Oh baby can't you see 
I need you now 


[Part 2] 
Now that I think about it 
The love and times we shared 
How can I make it right 
I just wanna go back again 
There's something I can do 
There's something I can say 
Don't make you change your mind 
Just let me know if I could stay 


[Bridge] 
And you know I'm (in) love with you 
I always think about you 
Baby I be going crazy cause I'm missing you 


[Chorus 2x] 
Can't you see we were meant to be, baby 
I want to be with you baby 
Oh baby can't you see 
I need you now 


[Rap] 
Now when I'm reminiscing of all the things we used to do 
I realize I still love you baby blue 
And I'm waiting for you to come back 
To put my life back on the track 
The flashbacks of me and you together 
make me wanna spend my life with you forever 
and ever and none make you run from me 
Baby I'm here for eternity 


[Chorus 4x] 
Can't you see we were meant to be, baby 
I want to be with you baby 
Oh baby can't you see 
I need you now

----------


## sLimShady

Me te vertet ka bere boom ne skenen kosovare blero me kenget e tija mund te them se kenhga Kthehu per disa muaj ka qendruar hit ne te gjitha mediat kosovare si ne radio ashtu dhe ne kanalet televizive sic shifet ky do te ket nje karriere te bujshme si fillim mire ja nisi uroj qe ashtu dhe ta mbaron  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ledio

Vetem ndonje vit ka qe kam degjuar rreth ketij kengetari por kendon shume bukur. Me shume me pelqen kenga ''baby can't you see''.

----------


## Davius

Romantiku i quajtur Blero.

*E pershkruan veten si njeri te thjeshte dhe mjaft romantik. Nuk e pelqen jeten e nates, nuk i beson horoskopit, por e fejuara e detyron ta lexoje ndonjehere. Ende nuk ka ne plan te martohet.*

*"I flakte pas futbollit dhe ekipeve Real Madrid dhe Milano, kengetari Blerim Muharremi, i njohur si Blero thote se adhuron konkurencen mes kengetareve dhe kendimin LIVE".*  Se pari i njohur nga dueli me Memli Krasniqin ne kengen "Kthehu", ai vjet ka realizuar albumin e titulluar "Hapi i pare". Kjo kenge pelqehet shume, sidomos nga vajzat. Thote se per albumin e pare te tij ka punuar 5-6 vjet, por ia ka vlejtur, pasi qe ka arritur sukses te madh. *"Eshte nje album origjinal, kenget jane te punuara te produksioni i cili per shume cka nuk do te plasonte kenge te vjedhura".*

Blero thote se nuk ka menduar kurre se do te arrije kaq sukses te madh dhe "celes" per kete e konsideron punen me njerez te duhur. *"Memli Krasniqi eshte shtylla e suksesit tim ne Kosove, eshte i vetmi qe e pyes per gjithecka, eshte profesionalist i vertete"* thote Blero, adhurues i kengetareve R.Kelly dhe Stevie Wonder. 

Muziken e tij e definon se R&B dhe Pop. Albumi i tij i dyte do te editohet ne fund te ketij muaji ose ne fillim te muajit tjeter. *"Jam duke duke bashkepunuar me shume njerez si ne Suedi, ashtu edhe ketu ne Kosove. Jam takuar me nje talen te madh, Besnik Belegun, me te cilin punoj reth albumit te dyte"*

Se fundit ka marre pjese ne festivalin "TopFest" ne Tirane, ku eshte pritur mire nga publiku, por mendon se vleresimi nuk ka qene korrekt. *"E kam marre cmimin qe me eshte nevojitur, ate te publikut, por te gjithe thane se e kam merituar qe e ka fituar Ermal Fejzullahu, te cilin e vleresoje shume".*

Kjo ishte nje storie reth Bleros dhene gazetes ditore "Lajm Eksluzive" - botimi per per Maqedoni. Daktilografuar nga Davius,  ndersa intervistoi Manik Begolli, 

_Prishtine, Maj, 2005._

----------


## mcBlero

Edhe un mendoj se Blero eshte nje nga kengetaret qe ka sjell nje erë të re të stilit R&B dhe POP ne muziken shqiptare

----------


## Ermelita

Bleor eshte nje emer i ri por shume i talentuar ne te ashtuquajturen  estrade kosovare , mua me pelqen posaqerisht kenga e tij  " Bashke " .

----------


## dodoni

Degjova nje remix te nje kenge indiane qe thuhej se ishte bere nga Blero. E vertete eshte kjo? Di kush gje per kete pune?

Sidoqofte, albumi i dyte i tij, pritet te dal tani shpejt, dhe sipas parashikimeve, jo vetem qe do jete poaq i suksesshem sa edhe i pari, por do jete dukshem me i suksesshem se i pari. 

I urojme shume suksese Bleros

----------


## MiLaNiStE

uuuuu un e kom sh qef ate kongennn osht nom  :ngerdheshje:  

ashu e ka ene gjilo kent ju sii :P 

krejzi

----------


## StormAngel

Dje ishte ne diskoteken  "Select" Blero, se bashku me Big Mamma, vellaun e vet, Emira Ademin dhe ca te tjere.
Kendoi  ca kenge live...mirepo hipja neper tavolina e "kalli" me se shumti ambientin.  :pa dhembe:   Hallall i qofte se na ka be zevg te madh.
Gjeja e vetme qe me iritoi ishte se e kendoi Kthehu ti nja 5-6 here, po kur eshte atmosfera e mire dhe e tensionuar harrohet kjo.

----------


## dodoni

E ka kenduar 5-6 here ate kenge sepse nuk ka shume kenge per momentin.  Vetem nje album ka nxjerre deri tani dhe tani me nxjerrjen e albumit te dyte e pastaj tjereve me rradhe, nuk do ndodh kjo, besoj. Keshtu e kane te gjithe kengetaret ne fillet e karrieres se tyre. 

Blero e kall gjithkund. Eshte artist i kompletuar qe jo vetem del e kendon por edhe kercen, ngjall gjithe te pranishmit. Ne TopFest, e kalli jo vetem kur kendoi vet, por edhe kur kendonin te tjeret. Ashtu duhet te jene te gjithe kengetaret e edhe fansat e muzikes ritmike. 

Tu-tung

----------


## ARMILDI

BLERO eshte R&B-sti me i mire ne shqiperi. e ka zerin mjaft melodioz. i uroj suksese sepse me te vertete ka gjetur rrymen qe i pershtatet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

> BLERO eshte R&B-sti me i mire ne shqiperi...


Ketu ke dashur te thuash me i mire ne trojet shqiptare me siguri mos gaboj a? Sepse sa e dije une Blero eshte nga Kosova?

Shendet...

----------


## ARMILDI

Me thene te drejten nuk e di sa sukses ka ne Kosove e Maqedoni. Edhe une e di qe ai eshte nga Kosova, por di te them qe ketu ne shqiperi, per mua eshte me i miri shpresoj te jete edhe neper trevat e saj sepse vertet e meriton

----------


## anabanana

blero esht figur fare
me pelqen shum dhe kenget i ka shum t ebukura
sidomos *where the party at* 
shum e bukur

disa foto te Bleros

----------


## shigjeta

*Bashke*

…………..
Mos freno ndjenjat e tua
Le ta dine t’ gjithe kete çast
Se une e ti do t’jemi bashke
Per ty jetoj, per ty endrroj
Per ty gjithçka une perballoj
Ti nje fjale, une nje shikim
Krejt rastesisht n’ate perqafim
Gjithçka nisi si nje loje
Eja prane mos u frigo
Mos mendo se do t’tradhetoj
Se veç ty te dashuroj

Ref.
Une e ti bashke
Gjitha keto i kemi bashke
Kurkush nuk na ndane tash
Vetem ne te dy, 
te dua ty

Tash prane te kam une ty
Dhe shikoj ata dy sy
Puthjet tua une shijoj
Asgje tjeter s’deshiroj
Per ty jetoj, per ty kendoj
Me ty gjithcka dua te provoj
Te dy bashke te lutemi
Qe asgje t' mos na pengoj
Dashurine qe ndaj me ty
Perjetesisht nje mrekulli

Mos mendo se t’tradhtoj
Se vec ty te dashuroj
Ndonese kurre s’do te iki
Une gjithemone prane teje do t'jem
Dhe kurre nuk do t’largohem

Ref....

----------


## elen

TE drejte ke .Une kam vetem 2 kenge KTHEHU TI dhe BASHKE dhe me pelqejne jashte mase .Se di ne dhe kenget e tjera i ka afersisht ashtu.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

ooooo bejbiiiiiii kent ju siiiiii ku je tive :P 

well mu personalisht konget e atit me pelqejn sh sidomos ktheu ti tgjitha versionet loool po kur e pash tuj e knu kongen ke top festt bote si budall vallaj hudheshe kot pa pik kuptimi... lol nejse... 

klejzi

----------


## Davius

Blero se shpejti do te editon nje kenge ne duet me Rovena Stefen. Kenga eshte e edituar ne nje studio prestigjioze te Suedise dhe pritet te jete hit duke pasur ne konsiderate popullaritetin qe kane Blero dhe Rovena.

Suksese!

----------


## Eminemka

> Blero se shpejti do te editon nje kenge ne duet me Rovena Stefen. Kenga eshte e edituar ne nje studio prestigjioze te Suedise dhe pritet te jete hit duke pasur ne konsiderate popullaritetin qe kane Blero dhe Rovena.
> 
> Suksese!


Bashkepunimi i Bleros me Rovena Stefa mban emrin "MOS THUAJ"... po transmetohet kohet e fundit ne radiot shqiptare......

 kam lexuar  ne nje interviste te tij qe me pare Blero ka qene footbollist ,por ishte nje aksident automobilistik i cili nuk e lejoi te vazhdonte endrren e tij .... gjithashtu eshte shprehur se kenget e albumit HAPI I PARE ja dedikon te dashures se tij dhe se  tekstin e kenges me titull "bashke" e kane shkruar te dy !!!

----------

